# Do you have a habit of pinching your upper lip?



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

No, I pinch my lower lip.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I pinch my bottom lip sometimes.. like tonight in public and got a "_what_ are you doing?!" for my efforts :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.
I think the last answer is oddly funny. :lol
Really, everybody has their own coping mechanism.
I just remembered that when I am panicking or thinking, I brush my eyebrows with my finger. I have no idea why I do it. :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I bite my lips :stu


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I bite the insides of my cheeks :fall


----------

